# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Hasta La Vista, Petro Marko !

## Kreksi

Petro Marko e bëri Vlorën përsëri kryeqytet të Shqipërisë

Reportazh nga Laureta Petoshati

Një sallë e mbushur plot e përplot. Shkencëtarë, studiues, shkrimtarë e poetë të ardhur nga të gjitha universitetet dhe akademitë e trojeve tona u bashkuan me pedagogë e studentë të Universitetit Ismail Qemali të Vlorës, Fakulteti i Edukimit të së cilit dhe konkretisht  Dega Gjuhë- Letërsi organizuan konferencën shkencore Petro Marko Personalitet i shquar i letërsisë bashkëkohore shqiptare. Janë ditët 21 dhe 22 Maj kur Vlora dhe Dhërmiu, ku ai u lind 95 vjet më parë, harlisen nga gjelbërimi dhe agrumet që çelin lulet e bardha e kundërmojnë nën miklimin e diellit dhe puhizën e detit, me një bardhësi lulesh e dallgësh, ku Petro Marko prehet në përjetësi.  Universiteti Ismail Qemali ashtu siç tha dhe Pr. As.Dr. Bardhosh Gaçe, i cili bëri dhe hapjen zyrtare të këtij aktiviteti, e organizon këtë konferencë shkencore me rastin e 95 vjetorit të lindjes së Nderit të Kombit Petro Marko. Ky vit është viti i Petro Markos. Ai foli për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e shkrimtarit të madh, të cilin e ka njohur personalisht, ashtu siç e citon dhe vetë i jashtëzakonshmi Petro Marko në veprën Intervistë me vetveten (Retë dhe Gurët) se edhe vlonjati me shpirt, artisti Bardhosh Gaçe, vjen shpesh  e më viziton të sëmurë, që nga Vlora. Më bën pyetje dhe mban shënime. Me sa duket, e shikon që unë dalëngadalë po shuhen. Por Pr. As.Dr. Bardhosh Gaçe, që ishte dhe një nxitësit kryesorë të këtij aktiviteti, në fund të diskutimit të tij, doli nga veshja akademike dhe tregoi diçka nga ato shënime që mbante, rrëfeu një amanet : Dy javë përpara se të vdiste, Petro Markoja më tha:  I kam lënë amanet Xhevahir Spahiut, kur të vdes, më varrosni në brigjet e Jonit, në Dhërmi, se edhe në varr do të kuvendoj me brigjet shqiptare të Himarës. Varrin ma bëni me gurët e mëdhenj. Mama Milla më ka thënë se kur linda unë, një borë e madhe kishte mbuluar Vetëtimat dhe brigjet. E di. Edhe kur të vdes, ditë me dëborë të madhe do të jetë. Dhe ashtu ndodhi vërtetë . Salla shpërtheu nga duartrokitjet dhe lotët. Aty ishin ata që e kishin njohur nga afër, sytë e njomura të Xhevahir Spahiut, të akademikut Aliu Aliu dhe të shumë të tjerëve flisnin shumë herë më tepër se letrat e shkruara. Tani shkëmbinjtë janë mbushur jo me borë , por me petale të bardha agrumesh.

Kumtesën e parë për Petro Markon dhe veprën e tij, e mbajti akademiku Ali Aliu, cili kish bërë një rrugë aq të gjatë që nga Prishtina edhe pse me një dhembje të thellë për humbjen e bashkëshortes së vet. Kot nuk shkruante Petro Marko tek Intervistë me vetveten kur thoshte :  Fisnikët dhe guximtarët vëllezërit e mi kosovarë! Po në këtë vepër ai flet : Më vonë erdhi këtu Ali Aliu dhe vendosi që të bënte një biografi për mua. E shpura në fshat, te shtëpia ime; ai u mahnit me bukuritë e natyrës bregdetare dhe më tha : Tani e kuptoj pse shkruan në mënyrë çapkëne poetike plot ngjyra dhe me një horizont të gjerë. Ai shkroi librin Krijuesi dhe koha, për jetën dhe veprimtarinë time letrare dhe me atë punë mbrojti doktoraturën. Në Kosovë, nën redaktimin e Ali Aliut, u botuan 9 vepra të miat, në një kohë kur këtu në Shqipëri as që përmendej gjëkundi emri im si krijues.

Nën duartrokitjet si dallgë të fuqishme deti, akademiku Aliu Aliu i Universitetit të Prishtinës tha se Jam i nderuar që ndodhem në Universitetin Ismail Qemali të Vlorës, që Petro Marko e deshi aq shumë si gjithë Shqipërinë, për të cilën ka bërë aq shumë sa me të drejtë mund të radhitet me personalitetet më të shquara të kombit. Kam emocione të veçanta edhe unë, se kur e përcollëm për herë të fundit në përjetësi, në vendin e lindjes bashkë me poetin Xhevahir Spahiu dhe poetin Fatos Arapi, kam qenë edhe unë në atë udhëtim, kaluam nëpër Vlorë, kaluam pranë maleve me borë dhe mbërritëm në varrim. Unë sot e përcaktova që të përmend 2-3 karakteristika nga vepra e Petro Markos për të mos e zgjatur, se jam informuar se ka shumë të interesuar që duan të flasin për të si personalitet dhe për veprën e tij. Akademiku Ali Aliu tha ndër të tjera se vepra e Petro Markos për individualitetin tij krijues është tepër i veçantë, në fillim të viteve 60 të shekullit të kaluar ai solli një kthesë në prozën romanore dhe në prozën e gjatë të letërsisë shqipe. Ai, në radhë të parë sipas akademikut Aliu, e pasuroi atë me një tematikë të re, solli tematikën internacionale, solli thyerjen e klishesë rigorozisht bardh e zi deri atëherë dhe solli një përvojë pak a shumë shkrimore që i hapi rrugë asaj që do të ndodhte më vonë gjatë viteve 70, domethënë deri në një hop që e ndihmoi sadopak prozën romanore të mëvonshme që ta zgjerojë vazhdimisht hapësirën e vet tematike dhe shprehëse. Një çështje tjetër që flas në tekstin tim, është romani i tij, dorëshkrim që nuk mundi të botohej sa ishte gjallë, por për të cilin mua më pat folur që në fillim të viteve 70, kur bashkë me Petro Markon në një vizitë isha në Dhërmi. Më shëtiti nëpër vendet që atë e frymëzonin të shkruajë vepra siç ishte Shpella e Piratëve dhe pika referimi të tija dhe që atëherë më fliste për 4 Gjikët ose për një Emër me katër rrugë që nuk u botua dhe ai e pat mbaruar në vitin 1972. Ngjarja është e viteve 30 por Petro Marko fliste për katër shanset, për katër faktet, për katër rrugët dhe fatkeqësitë e Shqipërisë. Si çdo katër fate çdo personazh përshkruante këto katër rrugë, katër fate, por që Shqipëria u përcaktua për njërin, për Gjikbuajt. Por ajo që është më karakteristike e shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj, ngjashëm ndoshta me Balzakun, i cili personazhet në jetën e përditshme i konsideronte si të asaj ane, si kundërshtarë ideologjikë me romanet e tij lindnin më simpatikë, pse fliste atëherë zëri i autorit. Dhe në këtë roman personazhi që është më i përbuzur artistikisht, por po të shihet mirë është dhe më i përzemërt i Petro Markos, është pikërisht ai intelektuali që vjen nga Europa, intelektuali liberal që ëndërron që edhe Shqipëria të bëhet Europë. vijoi më tej Akademiku i nderuar duke folur për Petro Markon, këtë personalitet që Shqipëria i ka shumë borxhe.

Si për ta vazhduar më tej këtë mendim të akademikut Ali Aliu pedagogia Natasha Lushaj e Universitetit Ismail Qemali tha ndër të tjera se Petro Marko gjendej aty ku duhej gjetur, si njeri dhe shkrimtar, në anën e lirisë, kurse kundërshtarët e tij ishin gjithmonë në anën e pushtetit. Nuk është rastësi që censura lindi bashkë me shtetin. Ajo flet për deformimet dhe cenimin e veprës autentike të tij për shkak të censurës së asaj kohe, por ekzistojnë fakte të tjera për shtrembërim apo mosrespektim të tekstit autentik dhe post-mortum. Të tilla fakte janë të mjaftueshme që veprën e Petro Markos ta shohin si lëndë e parë studimi filologë, specialistë të kopjimit, tekstologë, etj. 

Kumtesën Petro Marko shkrimtar dhe qytetar e mbajti kritiku vlonjat Petrit Qejvani, ndërsa pedagogia Maringlena Meminaj e Universiteti Ismail Qemali mbajti kumtesën mbi librin Hasta la Vista, romani i parë që u shkrua mbas burgut në vitin1958 dhe në ato vite, siç kumtoi ajo  ishte një ngjarje e madhe për gjuhën dhe letërsinë shqipe, kjo për faktin se në kontekstin kulturor dhe shoqëror, të politikave racionale të kohës tregon humanizmin e një shoqërie të madhe dhe idealiste si dhe personalitetin e tij të madh si shkrimtar dhe si njeri. Ndërsa Prof.Vehbi Bexheti, nga Universiteti i Europës Juglindore në Tetovë në kumtesën e tij foli për disidencën e Petro Markos. Me një kulturë dhe elokuencë të shkëlqyer ai i bëri analizën gjithë veprimtarisë së Petro Markos këtij njeriu që kishte si ideal lirinë dhe fjalën e lirë, përparimin e mëtejshëm të Shqipërisë dhe kombit shqiptar, veprimtari që filloi në fillim të viteve 30 e që kulmoi në vitin 1936 kur iu bashkua luftëtarëve  internacionalistë të Spanjës, kundër gjeneralit Franko dhe me intelektualin e  shkrimtarin Skënder Luarasi nxorën gazetën Luftëtari i Lirisë.  Kur u kthye në Shqipëri vazhdoi publicistikën dhe botoi gazetën ABC e cila, edhe pse sdoli shumë numra, për shkak të disidencës që i bënte regjimit pati një jehonë të madhe. Më 1939 u arrestua dhe më vonë u internua nga pushtuesit italianë për idetë e tij antifashiste. Kur mbaroi internimin iu bashkua çetave partizane. Pas çlirimit të vendit punoi kryeredaktor i gazetës Bashkimi, por nuk zgjati shumë pasi u burgos nga regjimi komunist, për bindjet e tij liberale dhe kundër diktaturës duke iu ndaluar e drejta për botim. Pas daljes nga burgu, rifitoi të drejtën e botimit por regjimi e goditi përsëri duke i arrestuar të birin e tij të vetëm Jamarbër Marko.  

Mbas kumtesës së Prof.Vehbi Bexhetit, i cili përshkoi sagën e vuajtjeve që nuk ia robëruan dot shpirtin e lirë, Pr. As.Dr. Bardhosh Gaçe, i cili drejtonte dhe konferencën tha se  kur erdhi viti 1991, që filloi demokracia, në shtëpinë e Petro Markos vinin shumë gazetarë, që i flisnin atij për vuajtjet e tyre jashtë burgut. Një ditë Petroja më tha: Unë nuk duhet të ankohem se këta paskan vuajtur më shumë se unë! Por për të folur mbi këtë gjë, fjalën e ka një bashkëvuajtës burgu me të, të cilin e njohin të gjithë, intelektualin dhe disidentin vlonjat Petrit Velaj.

Petrit Velaj, që ka bërë 30 vjet burg, shumë i thyer në moshë, pasi falënderon të pranishmit për nderin e madh që i bëjnë Vlorës dhe Shqipërisë duke kujtuar dhe përjetësuar figurën e madhe Petro Marko Nder i Kombit tha : -Unë kam qenë më i vogël se ai në Shkollën Tregtare, isha bashkëstudent me të, bashkëluftëtar pavarësisht bindjeve, por kisha të bëja me një idealist të përsosur. Kemi pasur të nderuarin Pr. Ernest Koliqi, që na thoshte se duhej të flisnim pak e saktë, ndërsa Petro Markos i thoshte se Ti Petro je Lamartini i dytë. Petro Marko ishte ai që i tha rinisë për të luftuar në Spanjë : Adalante! (Përpara!). Përpara syve të mi kam parë se si ai djalë, i cili kishte luftuar për këtë popull, ishte varur në atë mënyrë që edhe Krishti su var ashtu, por me krahët poshtë dhe këmbët lart, kur e torturonin nuk nxirrte asnjë fjalë, me përjashtim të pyetjes : Çfarë kam bërë!. Më vonë u hakmorën me të birin. Edhe kur doli nga burgu si të gjithë të tjerët, nuk e humbi toruan. Kujtimi i tij mbetet i pavdekshëm. Vlora ia ka dhënë meritën, teatri i saj mban emrin e tij.

Në ditën e dytë të kumtesave fjalën e merr poeti Xhevahir Spahiu, për të cilin Petro Marko tek  Intervistë me vetveten thoshte :  Pastaj, Xhevahiri, që nuk më ndahet, sikur të ishte biri im. E kam si djalë, por edhe si shok; kemi ngjashmëri në portret, por edhe një të përbashkët në ndjeshmëri e luftë për të vërtetën. Kemi edhe poezinë që na lidh. 

Xhevahir Spahiu, thotë i emocionuar se Shokët më thonë më mirë të rrëfej disa gjëra jetësore të njeriut Petro Marko, disa të vërteta që ndrijnë edhe mbi veprën e tij, të kuptojmë veprën e Petro Markos, ashtu siç thotë Ali Podrimja se Jeta ime tek fjala janë një, pra dhe tek Petroja është dhe njeriu dhe fjala. Po tregoj disa detaje apo ngjarje që hedhin dritë mbi jetën e tij. Një ditë po kaloja me të pranë kafe Florës dhe po më rrëfente se mbasi bëri burg, ai bëri 2 vjet e gjysmë, tre, i del një njeri përpara: Kishin kaluar 10 vjet që sishim parë. Unë po e shikoja, ai po më shikonte, ndali hapat dhe më thotë : -Më njeh? dhe unë i thashë : -Po, të njoh. -Ti më mban mend me hu në dorë. Ky ishte hetuesi i tij në burg. E tillë, tragjike është jeta e shkrimtarit në Shqipëri. Nuk është e lehtë të jesh shkrimtar në Shqipëri, këtë pyetje na i bëjnë dhe të tjerët, siç nuk është e lehtë dhe të jesh shqiptar i vërtetë në Shqipëri. Aq sa shpesh njeriu thotë: A jam unë në vendin tim? Kjo është përpjekja e madhe historike që kanë bërë shqiptarët për këtë popull, për të mbetur të lirë me vetveten, por kanë dhe shumë udhë për të bërë. Vjen vepra e Petro Markos tani tek ne që të na trimojë. Ne kemi nga një luftë trimërore në çdo kohë, ku përfshihen dhe luftërat e lavdishme të vlonjatëve, por çdo kohë ka nevojë për trimëri intelektuale, trimëri qytetare dhe kjo bën që të bëjmë përpjekje që ta shkundim nga vetvetja atë shpirtin prej skllavi që na pushton herë-herë. Domethënë siç ngrihemi dhe biem nëpër kohë, duhet të shkundemi nga ai gjumi letargjik, si ky det me dallgë i jetës së Petros që ai e përballonte me trimëri sikur të mos ish asgjë. Petro Marko siç fliste jetonte, në ciklin e jetës së tij ai ka lënë një mesazh, letërsia e tij lexohet me kënaqësi të madhe siç lexohet Hemingway. Veprën e Petro Markos më mirë nga ne këtu dhe gjithë kritika shqiptare, e ka përcaktuar , një njeri që nuk e njihte fare, që nuk e kish lexuar. Në letrën që Hemingway i kishte dërguar Petro Markos, mbas Hasta la Vistës ai i thotë: Unë nuk di shqip i dashur Pedro, por di një gjë që ai që do njeriun shkruan bukur. Ky shkrimtar i madh e kish kuptuar që Petro Marko ishte njeri i madh, prandaj shkoi dhe në Spanjë, nuk i tha njeri të shkonte i tha zemra e tij se atje po përgjaken. Ai shkoi me ata që thonë :Viva la vida (Rroftë jeta!). Në rrëfimin e tij të gjatë për Petro Markon që la të mahnitur auditorin, tregoi se kur kish folur me Aleksandër Zoton një shqiptar i hershëm në Francë që përkthente i kish thënë krahas Ali Asllanit, Vlora ka dhe Petro Markon. Ai ishte poet, ai ishte fisnik. Nuk e kam dëgjuar kurrë të shante njeri. Ai i ndihmonte të gjithë, sidomos të rinjtë, me mish dhe me shpirt. Ai ishte dhe kumbari që na vinte titujt e librave, kur i kërkonim ndihmë, si një shokut tonë që i vuri titullin e librit Njeriu mbi pikëllimë, me që vendi aty quhej Pikëllimë. I kam thënë një ditë Sofokli Lazrit: Qëndrimi që është mbajtur ndaj Petros na turpëron. Po ta kishte një popull tjetër Petro Markon për së gjalli do ta vinte në muze. Por Sofokliu uli kokën dhe nuk më paditi gjëkundi. Të shkruaje në atë kohë ishte heroizëm, sot është heroizëm të lexosh.  

Salla që ishte emocionuar, dëgjoi me shumë respekt dhe kumtesën Kush rrëfen në romanin e Petro Markos e Pr.Dr. Hamit Xhaferi nga Universiteti i Europës Juglindore në Tetovë, i cili pasi foli për përvojat dhe metodat e përjetimit të shkrimtarit thotë se në këtë realitet zemërimi i shkrimtarit flakëroi më së tepërmi për arsye se e vriste ndërgjegjja që të heshtte që në fillim të fuqisë së ndikimit të urdhrit komunist, e veçanërisht kur tentoi të kundërshtojë imponimet e huaja. Kur Petro Markon e shtrënguan të hyjë nën diktatin e gazetës Borba të Beogradit, kuptohet, ai se mirëpret një fakt të tillë, duke thënë ndër të tjera se : Ne kemi më shumë traditë, jemi pasuesit e gazetës Bashkimi i Kombit para lufte; le të mësojë Borba nga ne. Ky do të ishte shkaku i pikënisjes së një vrazhdësie të paparë. Dhe tani Petro Marko paraqet problemin edhe një herë me tërë madhësinë e tij: Kjo çështje u përket edhe formave të tjera jostilistike të shtypit kombëtar. Dhe si për vazhdimësi mendimi dhe gjaku, vjen dhe kumtesa e poetit Pr.Dr. Agim Vinca, nga Universiteti i Prishtinës, që kishte kumtesën e librit autobiografik të Petro Markos Intervistë me vetveten, i cili tha se  Unë temën time nuk do ta lexoj, do ta flas. Unë do ta quaja atë vepër Kalvari i një shkrimtari apo Dialogu i Petro Markos me jetën dhe vdekjen. Kjo vepër e botuar 8 vite më parë nuk ka pasur jehonën që unë mendoj se e meriton. Vepra Intervistë me vetveten, është një libër biografik, i takon letërsisë që quhet letërsi autobiografike dhe kjo lloj letërsie çmohet shumë në botë, lexohet shumë dhe për këtë shkruhet shumë. Ka një traditë relativisht të gjatë në letërsitë e mëdha evropiane si ajo italiane, franceze, gjermane. Në letërsinë shqipe kjo traditë është më e vonë, por kujtoj se ka disa vepra të traditës. Mund të përmendim me këtë rast Autobiografinë e De Radës, Botimet e mia të Pashko Vasës, duke shkuar tek Intervistë me vetveten, të cilën unë e quaj një vepër të rëndësishme dhe asnjë shkrimtar smund të bëjë asnjë hap pa e studiuar. Pastaj janë dhe disa vepra të mëvonshme si Kujtime të Eqrem Bej Vlorës, apo vepra e At Gjergj Pllumit Rrno për me tregue, libri me kujtime i Vedat Kokonës Ëndërr në tisin e kohës, etj, etj.  Pasi foli për këtë lloj letërsie poeti Vinca, shtoi se autobiografia kërkon të plotësosh disa kushte: Kriteret e vërtetësisë, besnikërisë dhe të saktësisë. Edhe pse Petro Marko nuk i përfillte skemat, ishte natyrë e lirë, individuale, e paparashikueshme, e natyrshme, spontane, në këtë vepër ai i përmbush këto kritere. Në veprën e tij Intervistë me vetveten, ka shumë emra, është gjithë elita e viteve 20-30 e deri sa mbylli sytë. Ndërsa besimtari i rrëfehet priftit, në autobiografi i rrëfehet lexuesit. Këtë pakt social, sepse ai që rrëfehet, duhet të jetë sa më real, Petro Marko e ka mbajtur me besnikëri. Vepra e saktë e Petro Markos është dëshmi për pasardhësit dhe kulturën tonë kombëtare. Pa mbaruar mirë fjalën, poetit Agim Vinca i afrohet shkrimtari vlonjat Eqrem Canaj dhe i dhuron një tufë me lule sepse ajo ishte dhe dita e lindjes së tij. I emocionuar, poeti flet për një poezi të tijën të titulluar Ditëlindja. Sa shumë intelektualë të elitës kanë ardhur nga trojet tona etnike për Petron, që vdiq me dhembjen për ti parë ato troje. Për çudi për mua kufiri ishte i pakapërcyeshëm. Edhe kjo është një nga dhembjet e mia. E dua Kosovën gjer në dhembje, se është Shqipëri!- shkruan ai tek Intervistë me vetveten. Po të shihte ai se për të kanë ardhur Vehbi Bexheti, Zeqirija Neziri, Ali Aliu, Hamit Xhaferi, Isak Shema, Hysen Matoshi, Agim Vinca, Mynyr Reçi që pinë kafe e fjalosen në mes të Vlorës me Bardhosh Gaçen, Bilal Shkurtaj,Elena Grillon, Muharrem Jakupin, Sezai Rokaj, Nexhip Mërkuri, Pranvera Velaj, Arta Musaraj, Albert Abazin, Irma Bellon, Edlira Çekrezin, Kastriot Gjikën, Emil Xhindin, Zamira Bashmilin, etj, do të mendonte se Vlora është kthyer përsëri kryeqytet i Shqipërisë si më 1912 dhe shqiptarët i kanë hedhur poshtë kufijtë! Po të dëgjonte ai poezinë e bukur që poeti i verbër Kristaq Xhaho kish thurur për të do ti thoshte se dritën e ka brenda shpirtit. Po të shihte ai sytë plot me lot të Foto Bixhilit, nga vendi i tij, i lindjes Dhërmiu që nuk e lexonte dot kumtesën, nga emocioni, nga malli, nga vetmia do t thoshte rrëfenjën e mama Millës : Thonë se gurët e mëdhenj atje poshtë në Shënmëri, janë burrat që janë kthyer dhe kanë vdekur në vend. Po të jesh trim, zemërbardhë e po të shkosh andej natën, i dëgjon të dëftojnë historitë e tyre. Po të jesh frikacak e zemërlig, nuk i dëgjon dot. Kurse ata burra që kanë ikur dhe kanë vdekur në kurbet janë bërë re... Vijnë qajnë dhe ikin. Dhe mbi spitharët më poshtë, afër bregut, mblidhen lotët e tyre siç mblidhet uji i shiut... E mbas kësaj do ti thoshte atë fjalën që vetë Foto më tha mua: Më thonë të gjithë shovinistët që duan të helenizojnë bregun : Bëhu edhe ti me rrymën! Unë u them jam kundër rrymës suaj se ajo rrymë më mbyt. Edhe Petro ishte kundër rrymave shoviniste ndaj nuk u mbyt kurrë, por ndrin si Nder i Kombit, ndrin si dielli i bukur i bregdetit arbëror.


Postuar me autorzim te autorit; Laureta Petoshati

----------


## dardi.record

Bash mir koka valla veq vazhdoni qeshtu uahahhahahaha

----------

